
Private YouTube for your business ready in 30 seconds - sudheshk
https://circlehd.com
======
sudheshk
Great for use cases like Employee Training, Sales Staff Training, New Hire
Onboarding, Close Customer-Parnter collaboration etc. Free for up to 10 users
team. Attractive pricing beyond that too. Get your video content out of those
sharepoint sites, hard drives and make them easily discoverable, playable and
useful. Employees and Businesses benefit tremendously from it.

[https://medium.com/@circlehd/private-video-sites-for-your-
bu...](https://medium.com/@circlehd/private-video-sites-for-your-business-
ready-in-30-seconds-3004bb585eee#.eic82z1xp)

